# Looking for pieces including faurean cadences



## Niavlys (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for pieces ending with (or at least featuring) faurean cadences.
I'll try to make it clear about what I'm meaning here, forgive me if my "technical language" in English is not on point 

I'm speaking of cadences built on the VII(+6) - I chord progression, here are 2 exemples to illustrate it.

Closing bars of Elgar's setting of My Love Dwelt in a Northern Land (op. 18 n°3) :













 (at 4:30)

Opening of the third section of Gounod's Gallia :














It can also be a IV(+6) - V progression, as heard many times in Fauré's Requiem or in the Andante from Schubert's 2nd Trio :













 (at 0:27)
Fauré : 



 (at 3:14)

I was told in harmony class that this cadence was closely associated with Fauré (hence its name) but having found exemples in earlier works such as Schubert's and Liszt's, I'm now looking for more works featuring it, whether it's orchestral, chamber, choral or piano music.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------

